# which generator for double duty?



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

when power goes out at the house i need something to run a few things here but i want it to be reasonably sized and quiet so it can double as my generator for camping... anyone have a suggestion? thanks. matt.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Honda EU2000i, all you'll ever need.
http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/...tion=P2GG&modelname=EU2000i&modelid=EU2000IAN


----------



## huntelad (Jan 25, 2005)

other than honda any reliable ones that run longer and a little cheaper? maybee 3000 watts


----------



## wk4036 (Dec 25, 2004)

glockman55 said:


> Honda EU2000i, all you'll ever need.
> http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/...tion=P2GG&modelname=EU2000i&modelid=EU2000IAN


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

huntelad said:


> other than honda any reliable ones that run longer and a little cheaper? maybee 3000 watts


Check with the returns department where you are planning on buying from. They aren't salesman and they get to see and hear alot of customer complaints.

consumers guide does reviews also.

The storm of 97 sold alot of Generators, and even though now 13 years old most of them have had only a few hours use, and can be bought used very reasonably.

Regardless of how much I love coleman Products. Their Generators (that I've had experience with) are all excessively loud and hard starting.

Don't cheap out. you'll regret it.

Did I hear somebody say "HONDA" ? Hint Hint

If you are on a serious budget check with Scrapers or salvage yards for Onan's still in the old motor homes they are parting out.

The majority will only need the carbs cleaned and the mouse damaged wiring repaired. 

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

huntelad said:


> other than honda any *reliable ones that run longer* and a little cheaper? maybee 3000 watts


I have the EU2000I too but I also purchased a 6gal extended tank for it so it will run 2-3 days without having to refill.

CB


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

codybear said:


> I have the EU2000I too but I also purchased a 6gal extended tank for it so it will run 2-3 days without having to refill.
> 
> CB


 We use the same one with the extend tank in Deer Camp...and run two or three campers plus the main tent without a problem..


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

i'd love the honda 2000i but it can't pull double duty... i need it to hook into my houses electric box. that takes 240volt capability and theres is no connection for that on this generator am i right?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

sadworld said:


> i'd love the honda 2000i but it can't pull double duty... i need it to hook into my houses electric box. that takes 240volt capability and theres is no connection for that on this generator am i right?



Don't do that without a backflow disconnect switch that prevents current from flowing back downstream....I believe that is required by law since it can kill unsuspecting linemen, and send power to others on your line.

I use a Coleman Powermate (2250 watts). It runs like a charm and starts on the first pull. Yes, it's noisier than the Hondas, but less than 1/3 the cost. Mine has been very dependable. We built a portable insulated "box" for it at deer camp, and run a pipe from the exhaust through a 5 gallon "pail of water muffler"............hardly know it's even running. We get 8 hours on the standard tank.

We run 2 HD 10 gauge extension cords into the house and "plug in" what we want to run in the event of a power outage.....use the fireplace and gas oven/stove for heat in the winter. If you live in the country, you'll need enough power to run your well pump also. We connect and disconnect "stuff" as needed so as to not over power it. Have run the dishwasher, fridge, freezer, toaster, room air conditioner, and many other appliences with it, but not the washer, dryer or furnace.

Most portables DO NOT produce a perfect 60 cycle sine wave current, and this can damage sensitive (or they just won't work) electronic devices. So far the computer, microwave, DVD player, and TV work just fine with it.

Steve


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Depends whether you are going to run anything with a motor,,starting current will require a larger unit,,

http://www.kohlerpower.com/resident...nNumber=13561&nodeNumber=1&contentNumber=103#


----------

